# Kindles in BJ's warehouse club



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I stopped in BJ's this morning and as soon as I walked through the door, there was a display of Kindles!   Having just worked 16 hours, I was in no condition to scrutinize too closely, but they had the 2 types of Kindles (wifi only and 3G + wifi), as well as the lighted cover. The Kindles were a few dollars cheaper than on Amazon (wifi only was $136.99), and the cover - black only - was $49.99. Taking NJ sales tax into account, the cover would be a bargain, but you'd end up paying less for the Kindles themselves on Amazon. But I guess it's good for impulse buyers, or people who don't want to wait for delivery.

I wonder if the other warehouse clubs will be carrying Kindles soon, or if it'll only be in BJ's? I belong to Costco & Sam's, too   and haven't seen it in either of those.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

That really surprises me! I'm impressed that the Kindles were actually cheaper than the are on Amazon -- though maybe they just lowered it to what the price would be before all of the New Jersey taxes.

I knew you could buy a Kindle at Staples, Best Buy, and Target -- but I thought those were the _only_ chains that were selling the Kindle. Er, I also confess that I didn't know what BJ's was, and had to look it up using Google. (I found one description of it as "Membership warehouse retail stores on the United State's east coast...") Now I'm going to have to start keeping an eye out at my local CostCo, too!

Thanks for sharing the news!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

The one thing I would be wary of with buying from other sources is the customer service.  I'm not speaking of BJ's in particular, because I have no experience with them, but I hear over and over how wonderful Amazon is about repairing/replacing Kindles for virtually any reason, and quickly, too.  Anecdotally, results have not been as impressive for those who've purchased from Target, etc.

--Maria


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm glad someone googled to save me the time.. I saw the thread name and of course thought of BJ's Brewhouse, which is a favorite place to go eat.  I've had my Kindle at BJ's but they certainly don't sell them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

meromana said:


> The one thing I would be wary of with buying from other sources is the customer service. I'm not speaking of BJ's in particular, because I have no experience with them, but I hear over and over how wonderful Amazon is about repairing/replacing Kindles for virtually any reason, and quickly, too. Anecdotally, results have not been as impressive for those who've purchased from Target, etc.
> 
> --Maria


I don't think that's a problem. . . .there are many reports that Amazon has provided the same excellent customer service to Kindleers who bought their devices via one of the "brick and mortar" stores. . . . .


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Me and My Kindle said:


> That really surprises me! I'm impressed that the Kindles were actually cheaper than the are on Amazon -- though maybe they just lowered it to what the price would be before all of the New Jersey taxes.


No, NJ has 7% sales tax, so the wifi K3 would be $146.58. But I guess the couple of dollars difference still makes it less than in Target, Best Buy or Staples. I'm definitely an "I can get it cheaper on Amazon" type of person, though!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I went yesterday & saw the kindle price savings, but with taxes, I'd get mine at Amazon. I have Prime, so I don't have to pay for 2 day shipping. Sometimes, packages come overnight for free. Amazon's great!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Theres a shop called BJ Warehouse? oh how that made me laugh, im still quite childish when it comes to things like that


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think that's a problem. . . .there are many reports that Amazon has provided the same excellent customer service to Kindleers who bought their devices via one of the "brick and mortar" stores. . . . .


My brother got his wife's K3 at Target. She had it on the bed and my brother accidentally put his elbow on it and cracked the screen. Totally a situation that was the user's fault. He called Amazon and they replaced it for free. So, I think Amazon is serious about customer service wherever the Kindle is purchased.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

No matter where the Kindle was purchased, it has Amazon's name on the front. They don't really care where you purchase the device. After all, the continuing sales of books is what matters in the long run to them. 

Also if they start giving different service depending on where it was purchased they'll get a bad reputation.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Theres a shop called BJ Warehouse? oh how that made me laugh, im still quite childish when it comes to things like that


I thought it was just me!


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Theres a shop called BJ Warehouse? oh how that made me laugh, im still quite childish when it comes to things like that


I don't understand. Why did the name of the store make you laugh?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

musclehead said:


> I don't understand. Why did the name of the store make you laugh?


I do hope you're joking here, musclehead. I've just this moment posted on the "Signatures" sticky that this site should be family friendly, so I really don't want to explain why that name is amusing!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

meromana said:


> The one thing I would be wary of with buying from other sources is the customer service.


That would be my biggest concern too. Amazon CS is first rate. When my wife's K2 had a problem, Amazon had a new one on our doorstep the next morning. I don't know if a retail store would be that responsive.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Morf said:


> I do hope you're joking here, musclehead. I've just this moment posted on the "Signatures" sticky that this site should be family friendly, so I really don't want to explain why that name is amusing!


Well don't explain it then. I still don't get it though. BJ's is a major warehouse club in the eastern part of the US. No more uncommon than Sam's or Costco.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Theres a shop called BJ Warehouse? oh how that made me laugh, im still quite childish when it comes to things like that


Look again - it's BJ*'s* Warehouse. Makes a difference. 

Interesting that they're there - since they aren't a nationwide chain. Testing the waters, probably.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

Meemo said:


> LInteresting that they're there - since they aren't a nationwide chain. Testing the waters, probably.


Honest question, what difference does it make if they are a national chain or not? Kindles are available in Target, Best Buy, etc nationally.

Surely the more important thing is that they can move a quantity of the devices rather than the area of their store's coverage.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

chuckf410 said:


> Honest question, what difference does it make if they are a national chain or not? Kindles are available in Target, Best Buy, etc nationally.
> 
> Surely the more important thing is that they can move a quantity of the devices rather than the area of their store's coverage.


BJ's is a different type of chain store, though - hence the (small) discount. That's why I'm wondering if they're testing the discount-store waters in a smaller chain first - if they can move a "quantity of the devices" in BJ's then they might expand to Sam's and/or Costco.


----------

